# Did anyone ever install or hear of a lock for a main shutoff valve??



## cityplumbing

Does anyone know of a lock for a ball valve or gate valve used on a water service line? I had a customer call me today and ask me if there's any way she can lock her water main because when she leaves her vacation home either a neighbor or landscaper turns her water back on and forgets to shut it.. If theres no such animal I might have to look for a custom box or a second valve inside the home to shut it down.. Any suggestions??


----------



## U666A

Yes, you can buy many different styles of ball valves that can be equipped with a padlock. Your local supplier will definitely have some in stock. As for a gate valve, you can buy a plastic cover to make the handle inoperable... Have you seriously never seen these?!? :blink:


----------



## cityplumbing

U666A said:


> Yes, you can buy many different styles of ball valves that can be equipped with a padlock. Your local supplier will definitely have some in stock. As for a gate valve, you can buy a plastic cover to make the handle inoperable... Have you seriously never seen these?!? :blink:


Nope, I haven't had any customer ask me for one. I have only saw them for hose spigot's.. But thanks for the feed back I will check it out.


----------



## Redwood

U666A said:


> Have you seriously never seen these?!? :blink:


Maybe he's never worked in a Lockout environment...

Most of these devices are not all that secure and can be defeated....
They are more of a device that is supposed to make you stop and think about the valve you are getting ready to open...

Oh gee someone doesn't want me to open this and the tag and padlock says don't move this or, someone will get hurt or die...

Here is one Apollo makes but a wrench gets rid of the handle with the padlock...

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/APOLLO-Two-Piece-Ball-Valve-2EEJ4


----------



## U666A

Redwood said:


> Maybe he's never worked in a Lockout environment...
> 
> Most of these devices are not all that secure and can be defeated....
> They are more of a device that is supposed to make you stop and think about the valve you are getting ready to open...
> 
> Oh gee someone doesn't want me to open this and the tag and padlock says don't move this or, someone will get hurt or die...
> 
> Here is one Apollo makes but a wrench gets rid of the handle with the padlock...
> 
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/APOLLO-Two-Piece-Ball-Valve-2EEJ4


A padlock only keeps honest people honest...


----------



## cityplumbing

Just a deterrent I guess. But the neighbor or landscaper will get the picture..


----------



## Redwood

Here are some for gate valves...

http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&s...gc.r_pw.&fp=573b6ae962db7ea7&biw=1027&bih=575

Here are some for ball valves...

http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&s...gc.r_pw.&fp=573b6ae962db7ea7&biw=1027&bih=575


----------



## incarnatopnh

Meuller and Ford both make a valve for the incoming side of the meter that looks like a gas valve and has a lockout capability.


----------



## cityplumbing

I think i'm going to give her the option of either replacing the valve with a locking type or using a cover that locks.. We shall see what she picks....


----------



## Plumber patt

ALL new homes in my area come with a locking angle ball valve at the main shut off


----------



## user4

Milwaukee used to make a butterfly valve that had a lockhole on the shaft itself below the handle, but if your code calls for a full port valve on the water service it would not be approved.


----------

